# Please help me learn about HAM radio



## DebCath

I have an interest in learning to be a HAM operator. But wow! The books I have went straight over my head. I can be considered bright, but science was my weakest subject. My hypotheses on which wire would light which bulb, was usually wrong. :gaah: I hope I am not doomed to fail with such a weak foundation.

My dad told me to try the online practice tests just to see what my instincts said. Bad idea for me. Bombing a test will make me more nervous to learn.

Please help, if you can. I am especially open to interactive applications and things that help me see and touch. Understanding the "why" usually makes it stick for me.

Thank you for any help you can offer!
--Deb


----------



## k0xxx

Welcome DebCath! Becoming an Amateur Radio operator can seem very daunting, but it's not. Your father is correct. If the books are giving you some trouble, the practice tests are actually a very good way to learn in what areas you need to direct your efforts. 

Some practice tests wait until the end to give you a "score", while others will tell you if you were correct on each question, these are the ones that I would recommend. If you miss a question, then you can look up the information directly and see why you were incorrect. If you are worried about bombing a test, then you are think of the test wrong. Don't think of them as "exams", just think of them as another tool to learn with. There is no grading and nobody except yourself will know how you did. My wife and daughter had very similar views of the tests, but once they started taking them, learning, and applying that knowledge to them, their scores improved and they actually started to look forward to them. They actually started to compete to see who would do better, and that helped a lot.

Also, I would recommend just skipping over the parts of the test on operating frequencies until you get the other info down. Operating frequencies can be very confusing, and they are only a small part of the test. You could miss every question on the frequencies and still pass the test.

If I run across any interactive sites for learning the info, I will be sure to pass them on to you. Good luck and don't hesitate to ask questions.

73, (Ham speak for "Best Regards")
Mark, KØXXX


----------



## Shammua

What's the best first book to get for someone wanting to get into HAM operator but doesn't even have any equipment yet???


----------



## NaeKid

I recently took a course in HAM radio and passed. My instructors gave me a website to hit-up and to download all the documents and videos and then to go through it all before the course. There was just under 600mb of data that was downloaded and I only had a chance to go through about 1/4 of it all. Your best bet would be to visit some of the "local" HAM-radio club's websites and see if they have stuff that will help you get the knowledge you seek.

One club that is probably close to you has a website located at: http://www.voiceofidaho.org/

Contacting them will give you local knowledge that you can easily chat with to learn.


----------



## TheLazyL

Go online and download all the test questions.

Cut out each question and glue to one side of a index card. On the other side wright down the provided answer.

Then use the index cards as flash cards. The answers you know put in one pile, the ones you don't know in a different pile.

Keep going thru the ones you don't know until you have the answers memorized.

Next problem....


----------



## zombieresponder

When I was studying for mine, I studied both Tech and General class using ARRL study guides and online sources. When you first look at some of the information, it really can be confusing. There's a lot of it that I still don't understand and need to go back to review/work on learning.

If you use the tests as someone else stated, to identify where your weak points are, then you can progress through it more quickly. I'd guess I studied maybe 20 hours and passed both tests.


----------



## DebCath

Thank you for the great ideas! Especially k0xxx! It was exactly the frequencies that went right over my head! That was chapter one. I freaked myself right out of moving on. It is so relieving to know that!

I am a little reserved from joining the local HAM group. My dad might be there and my ignorance might be too much for him to take.


----------



## jontwork

*A good philosophy*

You can become a ham and it REALLY isn't to daunting a challenge.
There are various levels of being a Ham. 
You will be working to become a Technician License Holder.
It is mostly about obtaining knowledge to operate correctly and it is mostly NOT about being an electronics technician.
So, what to do.
You need access to the internet on a regular basis to use the program.
First, go to here: http://www.hamradiolicenseexam.com/
Pay these people their $20 (it is on sale right now, til 9/30)
Do NOT talk to anyone about what you are doing. The only input you need at this point is included in the online program. If you tell someone something about what you are doing they will feel obligated to give you all kinds of info that you do NOT need at this time.
Practice, Practice, Practice as much as you can either at home or the library or wherever. Do it until you can pass all of the tests with flying colors.
Depending, this may take 4-5 days or 4-5 weeks depending on your available time to spend on the project.
When you have aced all the tests, find out from someone, preferably someone you do not know, and find out where you have to go to take a scheduled test at a testing session administered by a VE at an amateur radio club event.
Attend the test session by yourself. At this point you do not need the involvement of anyone or their presence at the testing session. You will DO this without assistance from any one.
After taking the test, wait for your personal results. You will most likely pass with no problem. 
In the event that it wasn't your day so far, ask the VE if it is possible for you to take the test over again. If time permits, and it usually does, take the test again and again if necessary. Let THEM tell you that time has run out in the event that it does. It is no big deal if you do not make it the first time. Many, many do not make it because they DID NOT SPEND THE TIME ON THE PROJECT.
When you pass, keep it to yourself even though you are excited and wait for your license in the mail. Then, you can frame it and hang it on the wall for others to notice. Won't that be a day to remember, eh?
Sometimes, it just doesn't get any better than that................


----------



## zombieresponder

This one is free: http://hamexam.org/ I used it. I don't remember if that's the site or not, but one of the free ones basically notes which types of problems you have trouble with and brings them up more frequently. At the same time, the problem types that you breeze through won't come up as often. Saves you from spending a lot of time on stuff you do know when you could spend it on the stuff you don't.


----------



## DebCath

Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!! jontwork and zombieresponder!!! Those websites are exactly what I needed!!

--DebCath


----------



## mikeymike

I am trying to learn ham radio as well and i am currently studying but i cannot figure out my radio. Does anyone have the handheld Dual Band TH-UVF1? I have got repeaters programmed in it but i cannot seem to pickup anything! Just need some of it explained in laymens terms.

here is what i got
http://www.tyt888.com/en/products/Detail.asp?ID=1973

thanks
Mike


----------



## LincTex

Mikey, I can't get that link to work.

Is it just like the PuXing 888?

http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/8450

http://www.amazon.com/PuXing-PX-888-136-174Mhz-Radio-Transceiver/dp/B007H4VTVQ

http://www.zombiehunters.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=43564


----------



## Bobbb

Maybe some of you people who are knowledgeable about HAM radio could fill in some blanks for me. What is the attraction? What do you guys actually do with your broadcast ability?


----------



## LincTex

I have several of these:
http://www.amazon.com/BaoFeng-UV-5R-136-174-400-480-Dual-Band/dp/B007H4VT7A/ref=pd_cp_e_2
The tech and user support for this radio on the web (GREAT!) is why I got several.

The following links are for the UV5R but if you supply more info on your radio I am sure the info for yours is on similar websites.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/baofeng_uv5r/
http://forums.radioreference.com/amateur-radio-equipment/239880-baofeng-uv5r.html
Little known fact. The UV-5R IS Part 90 certified (FCCID: ZP5BF-5R) and legal to use on public service bands.
http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/10349
http://www.zombiehunters.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=94136
http://www.universal-radio.com/catalog/ht/0205.html


----------



## zombieresponder

Bobbb said:


> Maybe some of you people who are knowledgeable about HAM radio could fill in some blanks for me. What is the attraction? What do you guys actually do with your broadcast ability?


We don't broadcast, we transmit. Not trying to be a wise guy in saying that, because that's actually how the FCC defines it.  Broadcasting on ham radio is a no-no.

Everyone has a different reason for getting a ham license. Mine was communications where phones don't work and FRS radios won't get the job done. Some guys just do it to be part of skywarn as spotters, and others want to tap out morse code to some country halfway around the globe that has three radio operators in it. Some guys want to send pictures/data without using the internets. There are so many things that are possible, it offers something for just about everyone.


----------



## Ravensoracle

Bobbb said:


> Maybe some of you people who are knowledgeable about HAM radio could fill in some blanks for me. What is the attraction? What do you guys actually do with your broadcast ability?


I live in SE KS. It's rural but it's not as isolated, nor as sparsely populated as some parts of the country. The only cell service that works at my home is Verizon and it is spotty at best. Up until last month, when the phone company installed a new trunk line that allowed us to get minimal DSL and a land-line phone call that wasn't full of static, all of our communications; phone, TV, and internet had to be wireless. It was either cell phone or satellite. Both can get very expensive, have bandwidth limitations, and require infrastructure that isn't in many rural locations.

My choice to start studying for my Ham license is from a practical neccessity. The fact that it doesn't require the infrastructure that other Legal forms of wireless communications require. I've used radios during my time in the military. Distances vary based on equipment and settings, but with the right rig on both ends you can talk over great distances even in a lot of SHTF scenerio's.

It's a proven tech and a tool just like a gun, water filter, plow, etc. I like to have that independence it can give me. It will be a great morale booster for my family to be able to communicate with each other should a grid not be available.


----------



## LincTex

Same for me. Seems most anyplace I have lived (Montana, Wyoming, North Dakota, Nebraska, and even in Texas) has places where cell phones are useless.

I am not an isolationist. I like to be able to keep in contact with others, and amateur radio has been able to provide contact at times and in places where other means were not practical.


----------



## valannb22

I took a HAM class at the National Weather Service here in OK. They let us tour the building and see all the weather forecasting equipment and stuff too, so that was pretty cool. I wanted it mostly for emergencies when other communication is out. I get decent cell service, but if SHTF I think that would be out the window pretty quickly. I want to be able to get news about what is going on in other places.


----------



## NaeKid

Ravensoracle said:


> I live in SE KS. It's rural but it's not as isolated, nor as sparsely populated as some parts of the country. The only cell service that works at my home is Verizon and it is spotty at best. Up until last month, when the phone company installed a new trunk line that allowed us to get minimal DSL and a land-line phone call that wasn't full of static, all of our communications; phone, TV, and internet had to be wireless. It was either cell phone or satellite. Both can get very expensive, have bandwidth limitations, and require infrastructure that isn't in many rural locations.
> 
> My choice to start studying for my Ham license is from a practical neccessity. The fact that it doesn't require the infrastructure that other Legal forms of wireless communications require. I've used radios during my time in the military. Distances vary based on equipment and settings, but with the right rig on both ends you can talk over great distances even in a lot of SHTF scenerio's.
> 
> It's a proven tech and a tool just like a gun, water filter, plow, etc. I like to have that independence it can give me. It will be a great morale booster for my family to be able to communicate with each other should a grid not be available.


You might want to consider a cell-phone superbooster ...

http://www.instructables.com/id/Cell-Phone-WiFi-Signal-Booster-Antenna/

Basically - use an old small sat.dish and position your cell in a cradle at the focal-point. Use a Bluetooth ear-piece to communicate with the far-away towers ...


----------



## Ravensoracle

I know about those. In fact I have a cell signal booster aimed at my closest tower with a directional antenna. It works really well as long as I am close to my inside omni-directional antenna. The two antenna can't interfere so some planning is required. It's a little more complicated than the dish but gets better results. And you can put he directional antenna high on a tower for better coverage.

Sorry if I didn't come across as clear on my point. I am not the best speaker. 

I live in a populated rural area and the infrastructure sucks. I have ways around it but it takes more time and effort. I know there are places in this country with worse communications infrastructure than where I live. And without some preparation someone going into those areas won't be able to communicate now, let alone in a shtf scenerio. 

I live only a few miles from the county seat, a town of somewhere around 20k I believe. On good days my cell reception is crap unless I take my own extra steps. With ham you can have a small portable HF rig that, if setup correctly, can at bare minimum reach several counties away. I like having the backup.


----------



## camo2460

debcath all of the info presented above is correct. When it comes to electronics and such i'm as dumb as a stump, but I was able to pass the tests and got my license. Just relax, study and have fun all at your own pace. And remember Ham Operators are amoung the most friendly and helpful people the world over. You are amoung friends and are about to join a very extensive family. Good luck camo2460


----------



## LincTex

I like to use equipment that is common, and therefore gets a lot of support from other users. 

The Yaesu FT-817 and BaoFeng UV-5R both have TONS of users that are online and able to help you operate and program your radio


----------



## DebCath

Just a quick update to let you all know I am so grateful. Thank you for the resources! I am studying through www.hamradiolicenseexam.com. I am doing well, but it is finding time to study that is slowing me down.

At Christmas, I wrapped up the frame that was supposed to have my Ham license in it. I printed out a report from the website of how far along in my studying I was. It took my dad a minute to figure out what he was looking at, but then he just loved it. He thought I had given up when the books were so hard.

Right now, I am stuck on the dB calculations. It says it is a logarithm so it is added not multiplied. I cannot figure out the pattern at all. 3-12 is an increase of 6, but 5-10 is an increase of 3. WHAT?! :dunno:

Any help is welcome!!


----------



## zombieresponder

DebCath said:


> Right now, I am stuck on the dB calculations. It says it is a logarithm so it is added not multiplied. I cannot figure out the pattern at all. 3-12 is an increase of 6, but 5-10 is an increase of 3. WHAT?! :dunno:
> 
> Any help is welcome!!


The way some books/online sources/etc.. explain can be pretty confusing. The decibel scale _is_ logarithmic. If I remember correctly, for every 3dB increase, the perceived sound level is twice as loud.

Ok, so lets start with 3 watts of power output. If we double the power output to 6 watts, then there is a 3dB change. If we again double the power output to 12 watts(3 x 2 = 6, 6 x 2 = 12), then there is another 3dB change. The total change in the sound level at this point is 6dB. The 5 watt to 10 watt power change is again 3dB, because you've only doubled the power. To get the same 6dB change as in the first example, you'd have to increase power to 20. Clear as mud?


----------



## lazydaisy67

My 85 year old dad still gets on his HAM radios from time to time, but not nearly as much as he used to. I remember when I helped him build them in the 70's. He would tell me which color combination to look for and I'd comb through all the "thingies" until I found it and he'd solder it in. It is a nice memory for me.
I'd like to inherit his radios someday but I wouldn't even have a teensy tinsey clue how to turn them on let alone transmit in an emergency. I have tossed around the idea of learning, but I have to admit, I'm just plain busy with other things and I can't find the time!!!


----------



## LincTex

lazydaisy67 said:


> I'd like to inherit his radios someday but I wouldn't even have a teensy tinsey clue how to turn them on let alone transmit in an emergency. I have tossed around the idea of learning,


He might even have all the old schematics. If you like, join your local Amateur Radio club. If you had old 70's radios to play with I am SURE you would get volunteers that would help get you started!


----------



## DebCath

zombieresponder said:


> The way some books/online sources/etc.. explain can be pretty confusing. The decibel scale is logarithmic. If I remember correctly, for every 3dB increase, the perceived sound level is twice as loud.
> 
> Ok, so lets start with 3 watts of power output. If we double the power output to 6 watts, then there is a 3dB change. If we again double the power output to 12 watts(3 x 2 = 6, 6 x 2 = 12), then there is another 3dB change. The total change in the sound level at this point is 6dB. The 5 watt to 10 watt power change is again 3dB, because you've only doubled the power. To get the same 6dB change as in the first example, you'd have to increase power to 20. Clear as mud?


Okay, so the doubling part makes total sense. Thank you! But what if the numbers aren't a double or aren't a factor of three? The scale confused me right away that 0=1. The 3dB said it is "approx" double the zero because it is 1.99. How does the calculation build off of zero? Basically, how is anything two times louder than zero? I think my biggest problem could be that I really don't understand logarithms. If I study that, will it make the dB scale make sense? Please feel free to tell me to go bug my dad about this. But you are helping keep a father-daughter relationship intact with your assistance. 

Thank you!!


----------



## drgnhntr37

I am ham, general class. I think you are trying to get to deep into the subject matter. Just study for the test by memorizing the answers that go to each question. Then if you want to go into the theory study it deeper after you pass. Believe me what you are getting into at the tech level will not require you to do the advanced algorithms. They will hit you if you get to the extra level. Good luck.


----------



## zombieresponder

DebCath said:


> Okay, so the doubling part makes total sense. Thank you! But what if the numbers aren't a double or aren't a factor of three? The scale confused me right away that 0=1. The 3dB said it is "approx" double the zero because it is 1.99. How does the calculation build off of zero? Basically, how is anything two times louder than zero? I think my biggest problem could be that I really don't understand logarithms. If I study that, will it make the dB scale make sense? Please feel free to tell me to go bug my dad about this. But you are helping keep a father-daughter relationship intact with your assistance.
> 
> Thank you!!


You're not alone in not understanding how to calculate some of it. I learned enough get "close enough for gov't work" to answer the questions and to pass the test. I should probably sit down and figure out the math sometime, but I haven't found a need to know, so it's low on the priority list.

FWIW, I once asked a college mathematics teacher how being able to solve quadratic(IIRC) equations would help me in life. I think I phrased it as "so can I walk into burger king and tell them I can solve quadratic equations and get a big mac?". She didn't have an answer, so I didn't worry too much with it. Right now, I couldn't tell you what a quadratic equation looks like, much less solve one. My point is that sometimes what they want you to learn really doesn't matter much in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## PositivePrepper

Here's an excellent two part article on how to study for and most easily pass the Ham license tests (I have an Extra class ham license myself so I've done my fair share of studying!).

http://codegreenprep.com/2013/04/strategies-to-make-it-easy-to-pass-your-ham-license-exam/


----------



## Dakine

from my experience doing the study and test last weekend.... when it comes to "exact" numbers, HAM is not worried so much about EXACT numbers!

They do have a question here and there about 52.525 and 6m band, and another about 70cm band, you can solve those very easily with the basic formula Wavelength in meters = 300/freq in megahertz

the ones about decibels need to be ball parked a little bit, I had that one on my test as well, and I didnt like it, but I looked at the available answers, and using the "halving" thing they taught us... okay, that works! boom! done! and I was right. 

I will double back (starting this weekend and begin learning a lot of the science and math behind what I simply ignored to learn only the right answers) because ultimately I want to test for higher levels of certification, and that requires really knowing what I'm talking about! not rote memorization. but at least now I can transmit legally! if the call sign ever gets assigned


----------



## DebCath

I passed!!!!!! Finally! I finally took the test today and passed!

I had taken practice tests and could never pass. I would always miss one or two. I would study off and on for a few weeks, get frustrated and quit for a few months. My bother forwarded info on one of those all day classes where you test after studying only the right answers all day. Those who said I was trying to get too deep were right. I was. BUT! I finally understand decibels!! So I needed that one deeper enough to understand. 

My mom and brother took it and passed too. 3 new technicians in the family! (Plus my dad who already holds the highest.)

Yay, us!

Thank you all who supported me over the past three years. I couldn't wait to tell you!


----------



## squerly

Well Congrats to you Mrs. Technician! :wave:


----------



## Archer15

Congrats!!


----------



## DebCath

squerly said:


> Well Congrats to you Mrs. Technician! :wave:





Archer15 said:


> Congrats!!


Thank you, both! I have to wonder if the folks who helped me early in, had about given up on me. 

artydance:


----------



## bkt

DebCath said:


> Thank you, both! I have to wonder if the folks who helped me early in, had about given up on me.
> 
> artydance:


Hey, I decided when I was 19 to get my license. I actually buckled down and got it when I was 49. Patience is a virtue.

It's great that you and your whole family are HAMs. Way to go!


----------



## sgtusmc98

I wanted to get it back in middle school, it only took 30 years to get around to it!


----------



## hotshot3155

Another good study site is hamtestonline.com
It's free for the first section then requires a subscription.
Well worth the price.


----------



## indyalways

I agree, Hamtesonline helped me nail the Amateur Extra last March.

7 3


----------



## zombieresponder

hamexam.org is free


----------

